# Web Easy Pro Question on editing the html



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi all, 
I bought Web Easy Pro awhile ago but was never able to actually get into the html part of the code when using it. For like adding keywords etc, etc....
Is there anyone here familiar with WEPro who knows about this and if it is possible? thanks....


----------



## NightRaven (Feb 24, 2008)

weab easy give you the oportunity to use a java script code but if you prefer clear html coding 
go to the place that web easy had build the web page.

find the page that you want to modify (e.g index.html )

Use right click of the mouse and choose open with notepad 

modify the page code with what you want :up:

each time you build the webpage with webeasy the external code will be lost 

never sleap durind the night:up:


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi and thanks for replying....a couple questions though, what do you mean by the following...thanks again...

-go to the place that web easy had build the web page.

-each time you build the webpage with webeasy the external code will be lost


----------



## NightRaven (Feb 24, 2008)

ok mate i will try to make it more clearly for you 


-go to the place that web easy had build the web page.

when you finish design the page on webeasy 7pro is not enough just to save it ,you will have to build it : what i mean ? with build action button you create a folder that contains the web pages and all the assets of the page that you just made. this is the folder that you must go and find in your hard drive.

build action button is located in the left of your monitor . choose home -> then build ->then above choose web site and you will see the build window. if you just want to put keywords and so on choose advance from the popup window . 

if your able to build then you will find the page to be modified  

-each time you build the webpage with webeasy the external code will be lost
now if you choose to rebuild the page any code that you post manually with notepad use will be lost and you will have to put it again .

sos advice sos sos sos 

try to build the folders that contains the assets that you use in a folder in c:\

e.g c:\webeasy assets \

why this ? if you transfer your work in another pc then my friend web easy will not locate all the assets that you use like pictures , swf etc... and you will have to go back and put it again. 

webeasy locate path of each asset and 99% path is not tha same in pc' s

hope that i help if not please reply for more 

never slept at night


----------



## leonardleonard (Feb 23, 2008)

i learn it.thanks


----------



## rick22 (Feb 28, 2008)

sorry dude.. cannot help... i've never used Web Easy Pro myself...


----------

